

More of Apple's Snow Leopard caught on camera - si2
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/05/19/more_of_apples_snow_leopard_caught_on_camera.html

======
tdavis
Seamless screen recording? Sweet! Now, to find an excuse to create a
screencast...

